# How to build a smokeless campfire.



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jun 5, 2015)

A smokeless campfire is easy peasy. 

http://hub.sierratradingpost.com/sm..._medium=Social&utm_campaign=SmokelessCampfire


----------



## TonyK (Jun 8, 2015)

Good video but it never seems to work out that way for me. I'm usually doing it when it's raining or snowing when everything is wet and my fingers don't work.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 21, 2015)

What a terrible video! NEVER use rocks for a campfire ring as the carbon stains will stay on the rocks for years. Read the basic rules for Leave No Trace camping and forget you ever saw this video. And smoke is attracted to objects? I guess physics don't apply to this idiot. I have been involved in fire fighting and fire behavior since I was a kid and I have never seen advice as bad as what was presented in this video.


----------



## Marshy (Jul 21, 2015)

Why should I care if some carbon is left on some rocks after a fire?


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jul 22, 2015)

2dogs said:


> What a terrible video! NEVER use rocks for a campfire ring as the carbon stains will stay on the rocks for years. Read the basic rules for Leave No Trace camping and forget you ever saw this video. And smoke is attracted to objects? I guess physics don't apply to this idiot. I have been involved in fire fighting and fire behavior since I was a kid and I have never seen advice as bad as what was presented in this video.



Tell that to the Native Americans.


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 23, 2015)

I try to use dead, dry hardwoods like Maple, Oak, Hickory and my all time favorite is dead, standing Dogwood. The dead Dogwood is dense,heavy and hard as iron. It burns for hours w a hot flame and long lasting coals w very little smoke and great for cooking w coals. A little smoke is part of the joy of a campfire, if you don't wake up in the morning w your hair smelling like smoke your doing it wrong. When I was in my early teens we had a campsite deep in the woods on the edge of a 70' bluff overlooking a COE flood control lake. We built a 12' long log wall out of 6-8" pine about 5' high on one side of the fire pit and a pine bench across from the wall. The wall reflected the heat towards the bench and we were quite cozy on the cold nights when we camped there. We slept in a pine lean- to covered in pine straw w pine straw for bedding, one night it was 17 degrees. We woke up freezing in our army surplus sleeping bags but had a roaring fire in 10 mins. after I stoked the fire again................good times.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 24, 2015)

I have camped outside in temps as low as -15* and never been cold using my old military sleeping bag.

As far as campfires... maybe it's just me, but my fires generally use a good truckload of wood, not a dozen popsicle sticks!


----------

